
Ask HN: What ratio of users choose a “magic link” to log in? - bckmn
I&#x27;ve been seeing more and more usage of the &quot;magic link&quot; (submit email address, receive tokenized URL in an email, click link to sign in) pattern in web _and_ mobile apps.<p>I, myself, tend to favor it. I&#x27;m skeptical of the general public&#x27;s acceptance, though.<p>For those of you building apps with both options, what numbers are you seeing around its adoption?<p>Thanks!
======
ahazred8ta
"submit email address, receive tokenized URL in an email"

... is a known-vulnerable antipattern, because email normally exposes that
token to third parties.

[http://www.goironbox.com/why-email-is-not-
secure/](http://www.goironbox.com/why-email-is-not-secure/)

------
sharemywin
Instagram asked for my phone number and permission to read texts so it could
connect(and read all my text).

~~~
sharemywin
I was just pointing out a user flow that a crap load of people have used to
become users. not sure why all the down voting. So, a lot of it is going to
depend on how much in demand your app is.

